# What did you get for Christmas?



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Since I know some parts of the world its already Christmas morning, what did you get for Christmas?

I knew what I got early, I got:
A Hedgie (well I'm on the waiting list)
A Hedgehog Shirt (http://www.snorgtees.com/hedgehogs-can-t-share)
And some sweaters


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

My hedgehog Tuesday was an early Christmas present to myself. My husband let me open my present early and it was an iPhone 5. I was very surprised.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

My family did Christmas tonight, for Christmas eve because my sister's family will be busy tomorrow. I got a bunch of clothes, which were nice, and the best part - two new books from my brother (one on the Knights Templar from the Middle Ages, one on Japan's history & culture), and a new bookshelf from my dad!  I'm _thrilled_ about the new shelf! I now have nine bookshelves and I'm impatient for us to get power back so I can reorganize my collection and see if I can fit all of my books on shelves yet...I still couldn't fit them all after getting my last shelf. :lol: Maybe this one will finally put me ahead of the game for a short while, anyway.


----------

